
Stripe: Bring Your Own Team - lachyg
https://stripe.com/blog/bring-your-own-team?
======
davidu
Like a small acquihire without the acquihire part. :-)

Smart, and super curious how this plays out with teams and comp negotiation,
especially vis-a-vis acquihire equity negotiations.

With no investors to return capital or stock to, negotiating as a team should
increase returns to the team individuals.

------
corybrown
What's the advantage for the team? Are they getting a premium like acquihires?

